# [b]1969 El Camino model?[/b]



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

*1969 El Camino model?*

Does anyone know if there was a kit done of the 1969 El Camino? Rarity?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I think Lindberg did a 1/32 El Camino, not sure what year it is.

Marty


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

I found this box pic on my hard drive (way too many pics on it). AMT and I bet it's tuff to get. Think I snagged it off Ebay.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey, thanks Num11! Gives me somewhere to start!


----------

